#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  What roof to choose for new build?

## Pink

Im in the process of researching a build of this house:

What would be good solution for roof for this plan? Im planing to build with foil under roofing and isolated ceiling for keeping house as cold as possible. Inside floor area is around 116m2

----------


## runker

I like metal roofs because they cool off quicker after sun goes down.  A tile roof will retain the heat and radiate it down all night long.  Insulation above the ceiling is good.

----------


## crepitas

Sheet Metal Roofing ? KSS Thailand

----------


## Norton

> What would be good solution for roof for this plan


Go with the roof as per the plan. CPAC Monier as I recall.

----------


## Pragmatic

> CPAC Monier


 Agree. Don't use metal sheet roofing. Can be noisy in the rain season.

http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-i...materials3.htm

----------


## Ratchaburi

This is what I would use.

https://www.thaisyncon.com/copy-of-bolt-system-1

----------


## David48atTD

Credit

I was going to reply here, but expanded the question and just made this thread ... https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...ml#post3454678

----------


## rickschoppers

I have steel roofing after doing considerable research. The deciding factor was its extensive use in Australia where they experience extreme heat. Yes, they are a bit noisy during rainy season, but the light weight, low maintenance and no breakage more then makes up for it.

I had tiled roofs on several houses in the US and was continually replacing broken tiles. There are three different thicknesses available at most shops and I opted for the thickest. When I did my carport, I opted for the second thickest. Your call in the end, but be sure to take all parameters into consideration.

----------


## crackerjack101

The Lana house we started off with had a wooden shingle roof which looked great. 
After a few years we started to get the inevitable leaks. Upon investigation we found that to replace the shingle would be a bloody fortune and we weren't too sure what to do.

To replace the shingles with anything but shingles would be a real shame and ruin the look of the place. 

The answer came from a conversation with the little old man who'd built the house originally 30+ years ago. He's become a great friend and I trust him implicitly.

Given that it's a typical Lana A frame roof there's plenty of room under it so, 100 sheets of corrugated steel later we had a second roof built under the shingles.

There's about a 20cm gap between the steel and the shingles.

They used a few meters of baton as required but most of the steel was screwed straight onto the existing joists.

It's invisible from inside and out, still leak proof 4 years later, reflective and as cheap as chips to do. 

2 blokes over 4 days - Thb3,000 plus materials which I can't remember.

That end of the house is noticeably cooler and there seem to be a lot less creatures of the night wondering about.

So, there you go. A bit of innovative thinking from good old Bankeo.

----------


## OhOh

> Can be noisy in the rain season.


Can be is an understatement.

----------


## crepitas

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> Can be noisy in the rain season.
> 
> 
> Can be is an understatement.



..had steel roof (Zincalum) in Cairns... can't say I noticed or cared...

----------


## Stumpy

Pink,
This is really likely going to boil down to 2 things I would suspect;

1) Cost (which I completely understand)

2) Your threshold for noise when it rains and storms.

Years back I stayed in a home with friends that had a steel roof. One night a huge rain front dropped in and it rained for at least an hour, when I say rained...I mean RAINED!!!.  The noise was virtually deafening to the point where you cannot even sleep through it. His home had insulation only because I asked about it in the morning over breakfast. He is Thai and told me, If he could do it all over again he would have used the tile roof with the sound deadening insulation underneath. He recently had his house re roofed to remove the steel.

My BIL in Ayutthaya recently added a carport to his home. To keep costs low he used the steel roof. His house has a tile roof. He did not think it would be a big deal. He regrets it terribly. So his house inside is quiet but when the rain hits the carport roof it echos everywhere inside his home even with the windows shut.

Again these are just a few trial and tribulations of folks. I am not trying to sway you one way or another. 

Cheers

----------


## OhOh

One should look around at the traditional houses and utilise the proven in use materials.

----------


## Airportwo

I have a tiled roof, the last four houses we have lived in have had basically the same tile, none have ever broken.
Sure the steel roof will cool off quicker, if the ceiling is well insulated and the roof void well ventilated would this make any difference to the temperature inside the house?

----------


## crackerjack101

I found this youtube video to be quite educational;

----------


## bindog

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> CPAC Monier
> 
> 
>  Agree. Don't use metal sheet roofing. Can be noisy in the rain season.
> 
> 8: Terra Cotta and Clay - 10 Best Roofing Materials for Warmer Climates | HowStuffWorks


Yet first place on that '10 Best Roofing Materials for Warmer Climates' list is occupied by 'white metal roofing'.  

It comes down to your 'noise of rain on roof' tolerance I suppose - I love the sound.  I too have lived under corrugated steel roofs in the tropics, on the north east coast of Australia - Mackay in my case.  I don't recall the noise of rain being an issue, even in the wet season.  Perhaps it's a problem with inferior (thin) metal roofing, like your average khon Thai would use, and/or with that mostly flat stuff. 

I live under concrete tiles now, in Sydney.  It can get warm here - in the low 40s (celsius) lately - that's pushing 110F.  We had one of those days just this week, then a "southerly buster" (cool change) in the late afternoon.  We still needed the aircon on in the bedroom overnight though, the clay-brick walls and concrete tiles radiated heat long into the night. 

As to metal roofing in Thailand, Australia's Colorbond (Blue Scope Steel) has outlets - there's one in Buriram that I have already visited (they say they get a lot of Aussie Farang customers  :Very Happy:   ).  Seems they call the corrugated stuff 'Colorbond Thermatech'.  But regardless, Colorbond is cut to size, so you don't have the joins to worry about, and comes in various thicknesses.  Better security too - the thief cannot lift a tile to get into your ceiling space.

Interested to hear of your progress anyway Pink - hope you keep us updated.   :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Good option.

Roofing | COLORBOND® steel

----------


## Dead Metal

> This is what I would use.
> 
> https://www.thaisyncon.com/copy-of-bolt-system-1



Looks very good with a few options to choose from. Must deaden the noise down a fair bit as well with it being insulated !
This co; will be going in my book for later consideration .  :Smile:

----------


## Slick

> Good option.
> 
> Roofing | COLORBOND® steel


Best post in this thread. 

Local name for the stuff is "Bluescope" and they have "factories" in just about every Thai town. 

I've built 2 homes here, western standard, with this stuff. My house in Florida, same heat, humidity & climate, rain, etc... plus hurricanes - same. Metal shop, same. 

Best roof option for this climate, and the posters complaining about the rain - I can 100% guarantee that if you add 6" insulation above your cieling, witch you should be doing anyway, it will completely negate any rain noise inside the home even during the hardest rain. 

There is not a better roof option unless you just love the asthetics of another material and don't mind paying for more in outlay, attic ventilation, and air conditioning. Thermal convection type attic ventilation is insufficient with concrete tiles and will remain a sweatbox, forced ventilation (electric fans, thermostatically controlled) in the attic are required if anyone actually cares to evacuate the heat build up in the heat of the day. 

Plenty of modern homes in the west in hot climates use metal. Google image search it. It does not need to look like a factory at all. 

The thais don't like it because they think it's cheap, but they don't have a clue and their home designs are little more than totally insufficient sweat boxes.

----------


## brisie

Talking to one of the directors of ausbuild last year was telling me they sell 5 tin lids as to 1 concrete tile roof house in Oz.
Haven't seen bluescope colorbond in asia but if you can buy it you should be able to get this or similar as well. Bradford Anticon - insulation for homes with metal roofs

----------


## rickschoppers

IMO, steel is the way to go in Thailand, but again, it is personal preference.

----------


## Slick

> Haven't seen bluescope colorbond in asia


Bluescope Thailand | NS BlueScope Coated Steel Products

Bumfuck part of Surin Province - there is more than this one shop in Surin alone. Its everywhere, but they get their stuff from BKK or Korat. If its not in stock, they order and it arrives in days. They come and measure your roof steel and cut the pieces to fit, leaving just the edges to trim off with a string-line and angle grinder. All in one quote deal with flashing, edging, and the screws. Any local day rate somchai can screw it down for 300/day with minor supervision.

----------


## Pink

Where in Korat i can find Bluescope?



Pink

----------


## John Lennon

Was Bluescope invented by an Australian family (Pradella) and onsold to BHP?

----------


## bindog

> Where in Korat i can find Bluescope?
> 
> 
> 
> Pink


Yeah, don't know how to find them - found "mine" in Buriram by driving past it. 

You would expect a website to list all their sales outlets right?  Someone has found their way to your website, you want to make it easy for them to fall into the clutches of a salesman.  But not their website - "TIT" as they say I suppose.  

Contact us | Bluescope Thailand - webform to fill out.  Also says "... or contact us at 0-2333-3000, or email us at bluescopethailand@bluescopesteel.com ".

Cheers.

----------


## Pink

Hello guys, i got started on my building 2 weeks ago, and i decided to go with Bluescoope steel roofing. Next question is to order with or without the foil/iso under? The thai guys here building for my says that foil not last long on the sheets.. The sheets i look have 5 and 12 years warranty for steel/collor but i did not ask for the foil..

Pink

----------


## Slick

Get the foil/iso under. I would. And without a doubt use 6" Insulation above your ceiling as well.

----------


## Neverna

> Where in Korat i can find Bluescope?
> 
> 
> 
> Pink


Do Home.

http://www.prachachat.net/news_detail.php?newsid=1366792823

http://www.thaipr.net/tag/ดูโฮม-โคราช

----------


## Pink

I already find 2 agents/shops near so thats no issue anymore..

BA

----------


## Shutree

> Hello guys, i got started on my building 2 weeks ago, and i decided to go with Bluescoope steel roofing. Next question is to order with or without the foil/iso under? The thai guys here building for my says that foil not last long on the sheets.. The sheets i look have 5 and 12 years warranty for steel/collor but i did not ask for the foil..
> 
> Pink


I too have a question about the durability of the foil. My last rented place had foil-backed steel roofing (of unknown brand), the roof had no soffits and where the foil was exposed it was steadily breaking off and fragmenting into glitter all over the garden. Does anyone have long-term experience to share?
Thanks.

----------


## bluecowry

I'd also recommend the sheet metal with the foam center, a construction company I consult with sometimes recently made a switch to these instead of ceramic tiles and the difference in room temperature is very noticeable. The only thing is when it rains you will hear it, but I personally think that is a plus.

----------


## Slick

> The only thing is when it rains you will hear it, but I personally think that is a plus.


6" insulation above the ceiling. Not much sound on the inside at all. Speaking from experience not only in Thailand but in the states as well (Florida).

I don't remember a time I could hear the rain in the bedroom with a 9k BTU aircon running with sheet metal roof, that roll out aluminum UV reflective sheeting stuff (not the foam) and 6" insulation.

But I agree the rain noise is soothing as fuck  :Smile:

----------


## Slick

> he roof had no soffits and where the foil was exposed it was steadily breaking off and fragmenting into glitter all over the garden.


Not sure I follow, can you find a pic of the situation?

----------


## crackerjack101

Can you instal skylights in a colorbond roof?

----------


## Slick

> Can you instal skylights in a colorbond roof?


Can but you are limited to the shape/design of the roofing material itself, and the aesthetics of making it look nice with trim/finish.

----------


## crackerjack101

Colorbond don't do a transparent or opaque sheet?
I'm going to redo the garage workshop and a few skylights would be good.

----------


## David48atTD

> Can you instal skylights in a colorbond roof?






Skylights and Roof Windows | Pan Pacific Home Improvements - Skylights and Roof Windows 




New Design - Skylight Parent Page 

In Australia though.

----------


## thaimeme

The next project one should consider with their new roofing - solar panels.

----------


## Digby Fantona

> The next project one should consider with their new roofing - solar panels.


I agree. I have just mentioned this on the thread which deals with generators. A separate thread dealing with solar panels may be in order. There is one somewhere on the forum but no recent posts there.

----------


## Shutree

> Originally Posted by Shutree
> 
> he roof had no soffits and where the foil was exposed it was steadily breaking off and fragmenting into glitter all over the garden.
> 
> 
> Not sure I follow, can you find a pic of the situation?


Slick, I moved away from that town and sorry have no pics of the roof. It was coloured steel with attached foam and a reflective surface on the underside. 
The roofing projected about half a metre beyond the building, so the underside there was exposed. The foam there was steadily falling off the metal. I guess that house was 2 or 3 years old.
Like the OP here I am thinking about roofing choices for my own future build. Based on what I have read here and elsewhere, the foam backed steel seems like a good choice. But I do have a question about its durability.

----------


## Vettronics

I am about to build and we are not sure what roof material to use. The misses like tile. I have seen a lot of projects using colorbond and I think the product seems good. SCB looks like a good tile to use. Any ideas would be much appreciated.

----------


## David48atTD

> I am about to build and we are not sure what roof material to use. The misses like tile. I have seen a lot of projects using colorbond and I think the product seems good. SCB looks like a good tile to use. Any ideas would be much appreciated.





> The misses like tile.


Usually the misses likes cement tile because that is the most expensive option ... thus has the most 'face'.  'face' is important to most Thai's ... cynical position,, but often true.

'cement tile' may or may not be the best for your build.

Have a wander through this ... https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...d-colours.html


*You're paying the bills ... thus you are the Boss.*

----------


## Digby Fantona

My wife says that we are having tiles. She has many friends who have metal roofs on their properties and say that they are all sweat boxes.  Our present house has a metal roof but the first floor ( British first floor ) is unused so, effectively, we have very high ceilings. Our new house will have high ceilings and tiles with insulation.

----------


## bluecowry

> But I agree the rain noise is soothing as fuck


Yes, rain noise IS soothing as fuck  :Smile:

----------


## Slick

> My wife says that we are having tiles. She has many friends who have metal roofs on their properties and say that they are all sweat boxes. Our present house has a metal roof but the first floor ( British first floor ) is unused so, effectively, we have very high ceilings. Our new house will have high ceilings and tiles with insulation.


Lets be honest here. How the actual fuck would your wife or her friends know _anything_ at all about this subject? Building homes doesnt become voodoo when you arrive in Thailand. 

I know you are Welsh and basically know sweet fuckall about warm climate home building, but to follow the advice of a Thai, rather than the tons & tons of information available on building homes in warm climates out of the USA & Oz, it just makes absolutely zero sense.

----------


## Klondyke

> My wife says that we are having tiles. She has many friends who have metal roofs on their properties and say that they are all sweat boxes.  Our present house has a metal roof but the first floor ( British first floor ) is unused so, effectively, we have very high ceilings. Our new house will have high ceilings and tiles with insulation.


They have the sweat boxes not necessarily because of the roof.  :Smile: 

As a matter of fact, all the ceramic roof tiles absorb easily sun radiation and forward it downwards under the roof in form of infrared radiation. Even early morning when no direct sunshine on that roof, you already can feel the heat by touching the steel roof structure.

Unlike the metal sheets, they bounce back the radiation, do not forward it downwards. Just try to touch it, especially the ones who are sold already with the foam insulation underneath (even quite a thin one). Any length can be ordered, there are so many new shops (beside GH and others) spread up around in the last 10 years. Advantage: easy and fast installation with savings in the thin supporting structure. Disadvantage: noise during a strong rain, however, with a suitable suspended ceiling it can be diminished.

----------


## blockhead

Go for steel of course. It gives off the heat at night and doesn't leak or allow thieves access. Don't listen to an Asian woman when thinking of roofing materials, are you mad?
As kids the best sound was the rain on the metal roof at night, no insulation in those days. Bluescope is the go, just make sure it is screwed neatly and correctly. Australian standard is 65mm screws not 50mm.

----------


## Shutree

For Slick and anyone else kind enough to offer an opinion. I finally found one of these foil-backed metal rooves, this one is a fairly new hotel in Nongbualamphu. This is not Colorbond, something cheaper. However, it illustrates my question. The newish foil and insulation is already separating from the metal sheet. Not surprising, the metal expands and contracts daily, the insulation does not. Where I lived before, this backing broke away entirely and fragmented around the garden. It was a bit like Christmas.
So my question is this: Does anyone have long term experience with this roofing? Does it hold together okay inside a sheltered attic?
Thanks.

----------

